# Greasemonkey value verändern



## hehljo (7. August 2009)

Hab ein problem mit nem Greasemonkey userscript... Möchte auf ner seite eine value ändern aber klappt nicht so ganz 

Hier mal der Ausschnitt:

```
<td  class=textcontent  style="text-align:right;">1.100</td>
<td style="text-align:right;"  class=textcontent>1min</td>
<form method="post" action=?seite=1&skid=b18221171421d77aa04ea900483f2180>
<td  class=textcontent style="text-align:center;">
<input type=hidden name=art value="8">
<input type=submit name=forschen value="1x" class=submit>
<input type=submit name=forschen value="5x" class=submit>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<input type=submit name=forschen2 value="Total" class=submit>
<input type=submit name=forschen2 value="5x" class=submit>
</td>
</form>
</Tr> 
<tr>
<td class=textcontent><img src=grafik/forschung/14.jpg></td>
<td  class=textcontent>
<a href=javascript:tectreeinfo('14',2);>Stadtplanung</a>
</td><td  class=textcontent>+10 Bauplätze</td>
<td  class=textcontent style="text-align:center;">0
```

nun möchte ich die value "5x" auf eine andere ändern.
kann mir jemand helfen

hab scho gegooglet und in diesem forum gesucht aber nichts gefunden was auf meinen fall zutrifft.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. August 2009)

Moin,

das wäre bspw. eine Variante:
	
	
	



```
try{ 
    document.getElementsByName('forschen')[1].value=
    document.getElementsByName('forschen2')[1].value='13x';
}catch(e){}
```

Viel Erfolg beim Cheaten


----------



## hehljo (7. August 2009)

perfekt klappt schon mal super 
jez hab ich das problem dass ich die value insgesamt 4x habe auch unter dem name "forschung2" aber ist nur das erste geändert

hier maln screenshot:
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1993/bildz.png


----------



## hehljo (7. August 2009)

habs selber rausgefunden aber danke für den anfang


----------



## hehljo (9. August 2009)

*Greasemonkey value aus dropdown menü auslesen*

Hab ein Problem mit Greasemonkey.
Ich weiß nicht ob es möglich ist aus einem mit Greasemonkey in HTML erstellten DropDown Menü die value der ausgewählten Option auszulesen.

Hier mal das Script:

```
function stillExists() {
  // Ich lebe nur für execOnSubmit
  // Ich kann nicht per javascript:stillExists()
  // aufgerufen werden.
}

function execOnSubmit() {
  // Tu, was getan werden muss!
  stillExists();
}

function insertIntoBody() {
  var mainForm = document.createElement('form');
  mainForm.setAttribute('onSubmit', execOnSubmit);
  mainForm.innerHTML = '<select name="select"><option value="1x" selected>1x</option><option value="2x">2x</option><option value="3x">3x</option><option value="4x">4x</option><option value="5x">5x</option></select>';
  mainForm.style.position='absolute';
  mainForm.style.left='50px';  //x Koordinate
  mainForm.style.top='5px';   //y Koordinate
  document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0].appendChild(mainForm);
}

window.addEventListener('load', insertIntoBody, true);
```

nun sollen die values "1x", "2x" usw in dem Script weiterverwendet werden.
kann da jemand helfen

weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob ich die values überhaupt auslesen kann...


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. August 2009)

Moin,

Probiers mal so 

```
function stillExists() {
  // Ich lebe nur für execOnSubmit
  // Ich kann nicht per javascript:stillExists()
  // aufgerufen werden.
}

function execOnSubmit(f) {
  // Tu, was getan werden muss!
  alert(f.elements[0].value);
  stillExists();
}

function insertIntoBody() {
  var mainForm = document.createElement('form');
  mainForm.addEventListener('submit',
                            function()
                            {
                                execOnSubmit(this)
                            },
                            true
                           );
  
  mainForm.innerHTML = '<select  name="select"><option value="1x" selected>1x</option><option value="2x">2x</option><option value="3x">3x</option><option value="4x">4x</option><option value="5x">5x</option></select><input type="submit" >';
  mainForm.style.position='absolute';
  mainForm.style.left='50px';  //x Koordinate
  mainForm.style.top='5px';   //y Koordinate
  document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0].appendChild(mainForm);
 
}

window.addEventListener('load', insertIntoBody, true);
```


----------



## hehljo (10. August 2009)

problem:
Seite wird beim "Daten senden" neu geladen und dann muss ich mich wieder einloggen heißt funktioniert so nicht (ist bei nem Browsergame...)


----------



## Maik (10. August 2009)

Dann war's wohl nix mit Cheaten ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## hehljo (10. August 2009)

hab grad bisschen rumprobiert aber weiß nicht ob das funktioniert dass ich einfach statt DropDown Menü 5 buttons reinmach und bei nem klick auf den button die value von nem andren button auf 1x, 2x, 3x, 4x oder 5x ändert (für jeden wert 1 button)

hat da vll jemand ne idee 

edit: hab jez mal das 1ste script weiter ausgeführt aber funktioniert so nicht vll isses auch unmöglich...


```
// ==UserScript==
// @name           QOG Button
// @namespace      about.blank aka hehljo
// @description    Button
// @include        *game1.loseqog.de/forschung.php*
// ==/UserScript==

var ForschAnz1 = '1x'	//Anzahl der Totalen Forschung von: Landgewinnung


// Value von Button ändern

function ForschenF1() {
try{
        document.getElementsByName('forschen2')[1].value=ForschAnz1;
}catch(e){}
}


// Button per HTML in Seite einbinden

function stillExists() {
  // Ich lebe nur für execOnSubmit
  // Ich kann nicht per javascript:stillExists()
  // aufgerufen werden.
}

function execOnSubmit() {
  // Tu, was getan werden muss!
  stillExists();
}

function insertIntoBody() {
  var mainForm = document.createElement('form');
  mainForm.setAttribute('onSubmit', execOnSubmit);
  mainForm.innerHTML = '<input type="button" name="derButton" value="Klicken Sie hier" onclick="ForschenF1();">';
  mainForm.style.position='absolute';
  mainForm.style.left='50px';  //x Koordinate
  mainForm.style.top='5px';   //y Koordinate
  document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0].appendChild(mainForm);
}

window.addEventListener('load', insertIntoBody, true);
```


----------



## anonymus (19. August 2010)

Ich will auch gerne den Quellcode von ner seite ändern können *gg*

Greasemonkey ist nich dazu da, den Quellcode zu ändern sondern zu ERWEITERN heisst: zusätzliche Buttons etc. dran zu bauen. 

Wenn du nen Bot/Hack baun willst nimm ne ordentliche Programmiersprache oder versuchs mal mit Packetbots in AutoIt - geht viel leichter


----------

